# Could this be the keyboard I've been dreaming of?



## tcollins (Feb 8, 2019)

I've been searching for years, and this looks good. It should be great in the studio, and IT HAS A USB AUDIO INTERFACE BUILT IN! So, plug in a laptop for a live performance, and use its 4 audio outputs to send to the house. I've never pre ordered anything, but it's only $900 and I may go for it. I wish I had seen it at NAMM.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 8, 2019)

My hesitation would be the action. Hopefully it would be a fair step above the mpk88


----------



## tcollins (Feb 8, 2019)

I had my heart set on the Doepfer LMK2, but another thread on this forum scared me away. I just want a decent keyboard with pitch and mod wheels (in the right place), and without sliders, drum pads, blinking lights, etc.


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 17, 2019)

I'd be really interested to know if the keybed of the MPK88 can be replaced with this new MPK Road 88. I'd love to have a better action, but I want my control features too because I'm honestly not the piano player I'd like to be so far.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice! I love how the case and interface are incorporated, very cool. I would like to know how the action on the key bed is. Great price, too.


----------



## Pixelee (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks interesting to me as well. If you look at Sweetwater's review, they are saying it's too heavy for virtual instrument (weight of the keys).


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 18, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> Looks interesting to me as well. If you look at Sweetwater's review, they are saying it's too heavy for virtual instrument (weight of the keys).


Thanks for pointing to the review. I guess the MPK88 I already own is better than this (until they fix the velocity issues). It appears Akai uses their own proprietary keybeds. I was hoping it was possible to swap it with a Fatar keybed. It is not to be.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 20, 2019)

To each their own, but I don't get the appeal. $900 for a controller without even basic transport controls on it, never mind any other controls or pads etc. No thx. Interfaces are cheap, I'd rather get a better controller and an AI. I also don't get why they have MIDI controls when the interface is built in...for that matter, I don't get why they have a full interface built in. ?


----------

